# Emergents on Emergents



## Theogenes (Feb 21, 2007)

Watch this video on members on an emergent church talk about the new way of doing Christianity. It smacks of 60's rebellion.
http://www.current.tv/watch/21674856

Jim


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Feb 21, 2007)

I thought he was about to make a good point when he started talking about Christianity becoming like a meal at a restaurant with various bits, but then realised that he wasn't. At all.


EDIT: This is sub-Christian. Such arrogance!


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 21, 2007)

Man, that was like a flower child conservatory.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 21, 2007)

Why don't they just quote Kerouac and smoke dope like all the other hippies?


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Feb 22, 2007)

The White Horse Inn guys just did a discussion about this, and interviewed some of the Emergent guys. 

http://www.oneplace.com/ministries/the_white_horse_inn/


----------



## Ravens (Feb 22, 2007)

The irony in that clip is rich.

"All ideas are meaningful": But I wear a funny hat, and I'm the de facto pastor of the church, and my ideas are clearly better, and I'm going to talk the most in the meetings.

So, I guess, "All ideas are meaningful, but some are more meaningful than others."

And, "We don't have labels, you have to just be "Christian". You can't be Christian-this, and Christian-that, or this-kind of Christian as opposed to that-kind of Christian." Yet seventy people in that clip talk about how they left churches that were, in fact, made up of the "wrong" kind of Christian.

In an ideal world, the parish system would be the most Christian kind of church, and bring in people from all ages, races, social strata, etc. Yet their whole church is precisely the opposite. They flee from people that are different to be with other people they resemble.

Its like an ecclesiological Animal Farm. "Overthrow" the old church, just to watch another (but, not another...) arise in its place.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 22, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> The irony in that clip is rich.
> 
> "All ideas are meaningful": But I wear a funny hat, and I'm the de facto pastor of the church, and my ideas are clearly better, and I'm going to talk the most in the meetings.
> 
> ...


Before long they'll banish Emergent Trotsky, the Emergent Lenin will die and Emergent Stalin will take power and brutally send doctrinal emergents to spiritual Siberia.


----------



## Ravens (Feb 22, 2007)

Right. And whatever poor, elect Boxer's might be in that congregation, faithfully working away and investing in nothing, will be shipped off and made into glue once all the pomp and circumstance of the "Emergent movement" passes. By then that group will probably be the First Church of Psilocybin.

If there are any newborn babes in that group, they're going to need completely rewired from the bottom up. Some future elders are going to have their hands cut out. Hopefully there's a secret 1646 Ministry of Love somewhere, where hundreds of O'Brien like presbuteroi can shock the Arminianism and postmodernism right out of those people. 

Okay, not the best example of pastoral ministry. Its late. So sue me.


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 22, 2007)

JKLeoPCA said:


> The White Horse Inn guys just did a discussion about this, and interviewed some of the Emergent guys.
> 
> http://www.oneplace.com/ministries/the_white_horse_inn/


So many of those interviews were just horrifying to hear. The bearinglessness of these people makes my heart ache. I'd hope and pray that someone they know would get them tied down to a solid theological and philosophical foundation, rather than leaving them swimming in this theological grab bag.


----------



## Staphlobob (Feb 22, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> So many of those interviews were just horrifying to hear. The bearinglessness of these people makes my heart ache. I'd hope and pray that someone they know would get them tied down to a solid theological and philosophical foundation, rather than leaving them swimming in this theological grab bag.



Their relativity is truly obvious, except for the fact that - as with all relativists - there is an implied absolutism lurking beneath the surface. Note their emphasis on "love" and "so much more we could do rather than argue about doctrine." Yet this very emphasis is itself doctrinal. 

As I ask all who pretend to eschew doctrine, why should "love," or "doing anything," matter more than arguing about how many angels can dance on the head of a pin? They must have a deeper (transcendent), but unquestioned, doctrine that forces them to emphasize these elements. 

For all their passion they are, in the end, mere hypocrites.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 22, 2007)

Sometimes it behooves pastors to lay aside the talk of our common salvation and the love in order to set things straight. In fact, it's quite biblical.

*Jude 1:1-4 *ESV *Jude 1:1* Jude, a servant of Jesus Christ and brother of James, To those who are called, beloved in God the Father and kept for Jesus Christ: 2 May mercy, peace, and love be multiplied to you. 3 Beloved, although I was very eager to write to you about our common salvation, I found it necessary to write appealing to you to contend for the faith that was once for all delivered to the saints. 4 For certain people have crept in unnoticed who long ago were designated for this condemnation, ungodly people, who pervert the grace of our God into sensuality and deny our only Master and Lord, Jesus Christ.


----------



## non dignus (Feb 22, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Such arrogance!



'my reaction as well.


----------



## non dignus (Feb 22, 2007)

"I, like, feel that I need to trust my everlasting soul to this like, cool, gathering of human, sort of Jesus enthusiasts."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> The irony in that clip is rich.
> 
> "All ideas are meaningful": But I wear a funny hat, and I'm the de facto pastor of the church, and my ideas are clearly better, and I'm going to talk the most in the meetings.
> 
> ...



Well said, Josh!


----------



## Chris (Feb 22, 2007)

There's a couple of hours worth of stuff here from Ed Stetzer:

http://www.agts.edu/news/news_archives/2007stetzer_seminar.html
I'd love to hear what others thought about his thoughts. My sound card is out, so it'll be a few days before I get to hear it.


----------

